# Dane with Hot Spots



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I am in desperate need of some advice. My Great Dane has some awful hot spots. I've been trying everything to get rid of them. Does anyone have any "natural remedies?" He's on a corn-free natural dog food (Diamond Lamb & Rice), so I don't think it could be allergy-related. I am just at my wits end!! 

TIN


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

It's possible it's still food related if you're feeding Diamond brand...I'd switch to a better food if possible. Diamond isn't horrible but it does have a tremendous amount of filler in it. I know when I fed it to mine, everybody ended up with patches or hot spots, and I'm talking specifically about the L&R formula. PMI would even be better... But I think I would probably go with Evo or Canidea. 

The alternative... Wheat germ, fish oil capsules, and live culture yogurt. 

And wipe the spots down with undiluted Listerine. Yes, I said undiluted. I also have danes...right now a gazillion of them... It should be gone in a day or 2 with that. After you do that, put some tea tree oil on it. 

Btw...Why haven't we seen pictures of this wonderful baby????? You get 20 lashes with the wet noodle for not giving the resident dane queen her daily fix...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I would have to agree here. switch to a better food.
my dane eats diamond, and an equivalent brand with no problems of any kind, but that doesnt mean yours can. If your dane is grown, switching to a more expensive food shouldn't break you. mine only eats about a coffee can a day, of a lower fat food, and she is a little thick.

also consider an allergy. is she one of those dogs who after only a single flea bite, itches like crazy? it is the beginning of the season. (been there)
or do you have carpet, and use one of those sprinkle and vacuum up pet odor products? do you febreze your couch?
things like this could be responsible.


btw..cricket..how come you did not post photos in last months great dane breed of the month sticky? well, I didnt either. wet noodles all around!


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Do you know I didn't even notice the GD was the breed of the month!!!! I can't believe that! Yes, I guess I'll get in line for my wet noodle too... 









Suzie, one of the fosters...









Nem, another foster...









Foster, on HIS couch. Yep, I really got it for him. How to tell when you become obsessed...









Bella...Can we go now?


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

_Okay...Here's my "herd:" _ 











_And my personal favorite entitled, "Lion & Lamb:" _ 










_Guess which one is the "Lion?" _


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I would have to say it's the doxie... I had one and boy was she a pistol! She died from heart failure and I still miss her terribly. 

Beautiful babies you have there!!! Is your Rare Great Macedonian Chihuahua a brown spotted harl? That one spot looks very chocolate to me. Just curious. He's gorgeous!


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I guess this leaves lonely to get the noodle....  :nana:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

how did I get sucked into this? I like noodles!

This is MEAT.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

What a beautiful brindle!!! 

And what do you mean, sucked into this? Phooey! You started it! heehee  

Btw, how are the hotspots? After seeing him, I wonder if he also doesn't have a touch of sunburn? Has he been out a lot? Sometimes those whites and light harls will get sunburned. However, I'd still do the listerine/tea tree oil and food change and go from there.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah, for some reason she looks like she's too good for the camera. I like that black one. Thats what I really wanted when I got meat. clearly though, it was supposed to be her, with the way it happened. Im sure not complaining. she's a big meat sac.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

So sorry...The matched pair of blacks are mine. However, I'd be glad to ship you either the merle or the fawniquin! They can go out parcel post tomorrow...I'll just stick a stamp on their butts and they'll be to your house by Saturday...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah, that would be really great, except meatfunk takes up sooo much room, her butt invades into other peoples personal space bubble, but thanks!


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

Here's the address to a reputable Great Dane breeder who may be able to help you out. I know her quite well. She feeds a combination of raw and a grain mix and seems to have avoided a lot of issues that would normally been seen in Danes or Neos (neos are my specialty, not danes). Drop her a line - I don't think she wouldn't mind and may have some suggestions. 

NASDANE Reg'd - www.nasdane.ca

One thing that has worked for me on a neighbour's sheltie was to use Vitamin E oil - food grade Vitamin E, not cosmetic - and brush it onto the hot spot. Whether the Vitamin E helped internally or externally, I am not sure (dog of course licked the oil), but I do know the spots cleared up fairly quickly. Just break open Vitamin E capsules with the tip of a knife and squeeze the oil onto the area and spread it around. I know that with some breeds, Selenium or Zinc have helped. Zinc tablets are readily available in most drug stores in the "health product" section or in health food stores. Food allergy related hot spots may require a food change as noted above by other posts. However, not all allergies are food related - many allergies are to the household products used in your home or outdoors.


----------



## Oldenburg Rider (Apr 3, 2007)

DoxieMom said:


> _Okay...Here's my "herd:" _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW My Dane looks just like yours..She too has the blue eyes..Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## knight88 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am also a GD owner, have had them for many years. There is just something about a dog you don't have to bend over to pet.. We had a problem with hot spots on my Harli a few years ago, we used "Blue Coat" on the spots and it works. you can find it in feed stores not pet stores. a short quick spray on the sores and they start to heal. One problem with it tho, some dogs are ashamed of their blue spots, oh well. Danes are wonderful... Andy


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Your Harlie girl is gorgeous, as well as the cutie pie pictured with her in the last pic! 

"Blue Coat," eh?? I'll have to check into that.

Here is another ?? What would some of you suggest as far as shampoo goes for him? I have been using a medicated shampoo on him (Fresh and Clean brand), but it's not been the best as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

BTW, who makes "Blue Coat?" I've tried searching it up to no avail...TIN


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

Shampoo? I use either baby shampoo or oatmeal shampoo or most often lemon Joy. I know some people use Dawn but it strips the oils and will leave them with very dry skin. I won't use Joy to wash dishes but it's great on critters, even rabbits and cats! 

Not sure who makes Blue Kote...Look for it in horse supply places. Whatever you do, don't EVER GET THAT STUFF IN THEIR EYES. IT WILL MAKE THEM BLIND almost instantly. This includes goats too... It's why I won't use it. I would just die if I accidently got overspray in my dog's eyes...

Harli is precious!!!!


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I have used Lemon Joy on my dogs before too with great success! I'll have to use that on him. I'll be bathing him sometime this week. I'd like it to warm up a bit more before I do. I always bathe my dogs indoors, but I hate to do it when it's chilly outside.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

another word about bluekote. it stains everything!
spray onto the dog outside, and keep her there until you are absolutely sure it is dry, then touch to be sure. It will take a couple weeks to wash off your skin, and it will permenantly satin anything it touches. other than that, great stuff!


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> another word about bluekote. it stains everything!
> spray onto the dog outside, and keep her there until you are absolutely sure it is dry, then touch to be sure. It will take a couple weeks to wash off your skin, and it will permenantly satin anything it touches. other than that, great stuff!


I wondered about that...LOL My feed store doesn't carry it, so I guess I'll check at a couple of more stores before I go ahead and order it online.


----------

